
Forget 52%. The rise of the “Re-Leavers” mean the pro-Brexit electorate is 68% - mbgaxyz
https://yougov.co.uk/news/2017/05/12/forget-52-rise-re-leavers-mean-pro-brexit-electora/
======
Boothroid
It occurred to me that never mind the left being in dire straits, we don't
actually have a proper right wing option - ignoring the rhetoric, it seems
like with Corbyn going hard socialist the tories have triangulated to the
left. I think it's shocking that the deficit is now not intended to be
eliminated until the 2020s - so every day we adding to the burden. I would
expect a tory government to be advocating lowering of public spending and then
passing on the savings as tax cuts.

